# Age groups



## Brevard13

Just seeing what the ages are for the members on this forum. I'm 33 right now.


----------



## matt_the_millerman

just turned 29


----------



## bengewarmer

Just turned 21. Applied for my pistol permit that day


----------



## Holly

I'm 102.


----------



## prof_fate

Just turned 50 and getting back into the sport. Was into it in my mid to late 20s, then "life" got in the way - marriage, kids, buying houses, starting a business, etc.


----------



## bengewarmer

prof_fate said:


> Just turned 50 and getting back into the sport. Was into it in my mid to late 20s, then "life" got in the way - marriage, kids, buying houses, starting a business, etc.


I like shooting. I hope this "life" doesn't happen to me.


----------



## DWARREN123

59 going on real old! :smt082


----------



## prof_fate

Priorities...and limited resources and time. Given unlimited money life would go a different way of course. Time is the same for us all.
Back in my 20s much of the shooting I see today wasn't around - trap or skeet (skeet was harder to find) and no sporting clays.
The club local to me then was into PPC (police pistol combat, indoors, 50' range) and I did that in 22lr.
Most were into 100 meter metal silhouette (pistol, T/C Contenders ruled). Not affordable for me, and not a lot of interest in it. I did some 22lr rifle silhouette shooting.

I've since moved, married, changed a number of jobs and careers, and finally can afford to get back into it - we'll see how much time I can squeeze out. The local club does their PPC outside at 25 yards and multiple position and center fire only but they run it like a bowling league sorta - every wed evening for 20 weeks and you can 'shoot off' early and skip a week (or be ahead in case it rains...who wants to lay down on the ground in the rain?).
They also do IDPA monthly and I think Steel Challenge as well but not as sure on that. Don't need to be a member to compete but I plan to join at their next meeting so I have range access for practice.

No hobby is cheap if you're really into it and this one is no different. Kids take money, houses too as does starting a business. Time is the biggest factor though - or lack of it. I have time about 5 months of the year then they business gets busy. I camp, canoe, work on my house, have a dog I like to walk and train and mess about with R/C planes and helis. My wife has a management job so that keeps her busy too, and my kids play sports, son is the orchestra and I want to participate in their lives too.

"Life" is great. Spent a week with the family and friends at Disneyworld this month - great fun! Alone it would not have been as much fun. Although there are times I miss apartment life and the single life it's not often. Few apartments would allow me to go shoot my 30-30 or 9 off the back porch and sharing my hobbies with my son is priceless.


----------



## Brevard13

Holly said:


> I'm 102.


You are probably the hottest 102 year old I or anyone else has ever talked to.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I'm 74, going on 'teen-age.
Well, according to Jean, anyway.


----------



## Shuban

I am 24.


----------



## Charlie

I was born the year that the UFO crashed in what is now Area 51! (maybe that's how I got here??  ) I've been shooting at least 55 years. Yes, I am an old phart!


----------



## Brevard13

Charlie said:


> I was born the year that the UFO crashed in what is now Area 51! (maybe that's how I got here??  ) I've been shooting at least 55 years. Yes, I am an old phart!


So do you go by Clark Kent?


----------



## Charlie

Brevard13 said:


> So do you go by Clark Kent?


No, but I kinda' remember him.


----------



## Brevard13

Charlie said:


> No, but I kinda' remember him.


Did images of him speak to you like your father did from krypton?


----------



## ARW1979

33 here


----------



## bruce333

50 here



Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm 74, going on 'teen-age.
> Well, according to Jean, anyway.


lol...it seems to me that the general opinion of women is that men never grow up.


----------



## oLovebety

Plenty of 51-60 crowd..


----------



## Bisley

I am 60.


----------



## jframe

86


----------



## LionsFan423

Ill be 20 in April


----------



## FNISHR

I'm 30 for the second time.


----------



## berettabone

Still alive from 1955........


----------



## scooter

bruce333 said:


> 50 here
> 
> lol...it seems to me that the general opinion of women is that men never grow up.


Well we dont.......we just get older.............and our toys more expensive


----------



## PcolaIrish

36 here. And thank goodness for a supportive wife. She has allowed me to incrementally increase the price of my toys over the last 15 years. I think the secret is to get her involved in my hobbies so I buy her toys too. So far it's worked with motorcycles and firearms...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

PcolaIrish said:


> 36 here. And thank goodness for a supportive wife. She has allowed me to incrementally increase the price of my toys over the last 15 years. I think the secret is to get her involved in my hobbies so I buy her toys too. So far it's worked with motorcycles and firearms...


over the years i have changed wives at regular intervals , along with my motorcycles and guns.


----------



## Ricky59

I was born in 1959 
I'll let you do the math...


----------



## clockworkjon

Damn, I'm just a youngin here at 32! Better be nice to all of you since you're clearly my elders! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vince_K

26!
Just getting [back] into guns, mostly handguns now. We need another poll that asks what age we started exploring firearms. I starting shooting a 22 rifle on a regular weekend basis when I was 15.


----------



## Holly

Vince_K said:


> 26!
> Just getting [back] into guns, mostly handguns now. We need another poll that asks what age we started exploring firearms. I starting shooting a 22 rifle on a regular weekend basis when I was 15.


Here.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/11452-poll-what-age-did-you-first-get-into-handguns.html


----------



## Vince_K

Touché :smt047


----------



## SouthernBoy

Almost three days older than dirt.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

Don't ever wish three twenty year old's on to anyone. Cause you end up like me. Just a 60yo body and broke.


----------



## a1a13881

67 years young!


----------



## Bennett

Last of the 60's, great times so far


----------



## Haas

49, and I'm done with birthdays. NO MORE!!


----------



## beretta9mm

Just turned 54... Wife says i act like a 12 y.o.


----------



## NMpops

58 and counting.


----------



## freya51

am 61, widow, just got my first hand gun, Walther PK380
:smt1099


----------



## shouldazagged

I used to have to tell Cain to stop picking on his brother...

I'm 75, owned guns most of my life. Can't hunt anymore--lungs are shot and everything else is arthritic. I've carried concealed daily since it became legal in KY, 14 or 15 years ago.


----------



## BigCityChief

55 years young and an avid shooter for 34 years.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Just turned 40 but feel 30... been shooting almost 22 years.


----------



## Cavere

I am 27


----------



## paratrooper

I'll be 59 in October.

But right now, I don't feel a day over 58.


----------



## Polkster13

Will be turning 55 this summer. But I tell everyone I am a 28 year-old trapped in a 54 year old body!


----------



## BigCityChief

Me too!


----------



## Broondog

25 on the inside, showing 46 to the world.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

Damn. Just had a b-day which put me into the next higher category. The "Life" thing just got out of the way via an unfaithful spouse so now I'm a bachelor 1 year and rolling. Moved out with just my guns, tools, Harleys, Hemi, Catahoula, Playstation, and the clothes on my back. I think I got the better end of the deal. Spent the best year of my life on my Hog travelling through the USA solo since I never had kids. I'm only around 6 in dog years, or 37 plus tax.

Cannon


----------



## TheDC

I'm in the Under 40 croud until June of this year,then I join my Wife at being 40.


----------



## wilson396

42. Been shooting for 26 years.


----------



## Daltini

17 years old. Don't pick on me :|


----------



## paratrooper

I'll be 59 in October. 

For some odd reason, the thought of turning 60 doesn't bother me at all. 

I guess maybe once I hit 60, I won't feel beholding to anyone. I can say and do whatever I want......and not be held accountable.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Daltini said:


> 17 years old...





paratrooper said:


> I'll be 59 in October...


Children. Mere children. :anim_lol: :smt083


----------



## Daltini

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Children. Mere children. :anim_lol: :smt083


For what I lack in age I make up for in immaturity


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Daltini said:


> For what I lack in age I make up for in immaturity


I like your style, kid!

Do you realize that when Beethoven was my age, he'd been dead for 18 years? :smt033


----------



## Daltini

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I like your style, kid!
> 
> Do you realize that when Beethoven was my age, he'd been dead for 18 years? :smt033


I'm not sure if youd want me to do the math for that publically! Haha


----------



## paratrooper

Old age is nothing more than taking a cruise on a sinking ship. 

You still have time, but you're just not sure what you want to do with it.


----------



## kerrycork

paratrooper said:


> Old age is nothing more than taking a cruise on a sinking ship.
> 
> You still have time, but you're just not sure what you want to do with it.


 I just want to make it to the life boat so I can keep shootin


----------



## buddy_boy

25 tomorrow


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

You have to watch how buying the toys works out lol. Just bought my gf a Skorpion with the money I was saving for a custom AR-15 platform, lol...

Cannon


----------



## spooler41

Oh My God, I'm in the top 10. Just turned 74 a couple of weeks ago, I'm almost getting the hang of it now.
To tell the truth,I'm happy to wake up and smell the coffee every morning. I think I'm doing well, my doctor keeps 
making appointments every 6 months for me.

..........................Jack


----------



## buddy_boy

spooler41 said:


> Oh My God, I'm in the top 10. Just turned 74 a couple of weeks ago, I'm almost getting the hang of it now.
> To tell the truth,I'm happy to wake up and smell the coffee every morning. I think I'm doing well, my doctor keeps
> making appointments every 6 months for me.
> 
> ..........................Jack


Way to go spooler41!


----------



## Scorpion8

53 here, but I act 16 around the ladies (or 13 around my wife, she says). Helps the mind stay as sharp as a bowling ball....


----------



## AdamSmith

I am a senior citizen now, but most people would guess 40 only.


----------



## AdamSmith

spooler41 said:


> Oh My God, I'm in the top 10. Just turned 74 a couple of weeks ago, I'm almost getting the hang of it now.
> To tell the truth,I'm happy to wake up and smell the coffee every morning. I think I'm doing well, my doctor keeps
> making appointments every 6 months for me.
> 
> ..........................Jack


74 is not old.

Neither is 75.

I knew a fellow who still played tennis at age 85.


----------



## Imho

I actually find the drop-off in numbers for those younger than the 51-60 bracket a bit disturbing ...


----------



## AdamSmith

Imho said:


> I actually find the drop-off in numbers for those younger than the 51-60 bracket a bit disturbing ...


Young people under 50 are simply unstable in their lives.


----------



## Glock Doctor

Imho said:


> I actually find the drop-off in numbers for those younger than the 51-60 bracket a bit disturbing ...


I don't. Neither do I think it necessary to worry about younger gun forum members. If observation and experience are reliable indicators, then, the younger members tend to be exceedingly more violent and predisposed to anger and hostility than the older folks. Older gun forum members tend to be more intelligent, more experienced, more polite, and more religiously inclined. Probably the principal reason I'm on this board is specifically because IT'S NOT GLOCK TALK. I'm 71 years old. Everybody tells me that I certainly don't look it; and, when I look in the mirror, I'd have to say that they're right. My mother and maternal grandmother never showed their age; and, apparently, neither do I.

Unfortunately I don't live in as clean a world as my parents and grandparents did; neither do I eat as healthy food as they did. While I don't, yet, look my age I can tell you, for a fact, that I certainly do feel it. My maternal great grandmother lived to 103 years of age; my maternal grandmother lived to 87, and was very healthy before dying prematurely in an auto accident. My mother passed not too long ago at the age of 94. She, too, would have lived longer; but she took an unexpected fall.

The doctors I regularly see think that I'm in remarkably good health for someone who's been as banged up by life as I have been; but I know I'm not going to make it to even my grandmother's age. (Not that I particularly care!) One of the secrets to longevity, at least for men, is to never really care whether or not you either live or die. I think that if I had ever cared too much then I wouldn't be writing this, right now, anyway.

It's not how long you live that really matters; instead, it's HOW WELL YOU'RE ABLE TO LIVE WITH YOURSELF, and how, 'clean your hands are going to be' on the day that you finally stand before God. (Doesn't matter whether or not a man believes in God, or not. He'll stand nonetheless. 'Why'? Because we, all, do.) Many decades ago I committed the subsequent information to mind; and over the past 50 years, or so, I've often stopped to reminded myself:

'_By my troth, I care not when or how I die. A man can die, but, once. We, all, owe God a death; therefore, let death come as it may. He that dies today is quit for the morrow._' (Shakespeare, Henry IV, S.2)

Gregory Peck's character says something very similar in the 1947 film, 'The Macomber Affair'. Peck's lines go, something like, this: '_By my troth, Mercutio, I care not when, nor how, I die. Everyman is born into this world owing a debt to death; and, he that pays it, today, is quit for the morrow._' (Hollywood Movie Script)

Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young make similar statements in, 'Out Of The Blue And Into The Black', '_It's better to burn out than it is to rust!_' or, '_It's better to burn out than to fade away!_' and, again, '_Hello ruby in the dust; has your (wedding) band begun to rust?_' '_After all the sin we've had, I was hoping we'd both turn back.' (Which the boys often sang using the word, 'bad'; but, apparently, they've, somehow, managed to acquire the good sense not to want to be remembered that way - Brilliant!)

_Age without the acquisition of either wisdom or belief always constitutes divine proof of a wasted existence.


----------

